# Nissan Group Meet



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i was thinkin about having a big ol BBQ at some park on August 17 , 2002. Place isnt confirmed yet cuz i want to know how many people are gonna be coming. but it gonna be like 6 bux a head ( to cover food n drink) . everyone welcome every car welcome. but in order for this to work i need to know for sure at least 8 people that is willing to come. let me know by email. ( [email protected]) or let me know here by pm or post. hope this can turn out great. No big races or cruises unless organized by someone else but just a BBQ and hang out and get together. more info will be posted as soon as i get a confirm 8 people for sure gonna go. but also we might doing a lilttle car tuning while we are at it as well. lemme know if your interested.

This would be somewhere in southern California but everyone is welcome and everycar is welcome. if you interested let me ASAP so i can get planning.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be down for that. Cars and food...you can't really pass that up...well, for me that is, lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

awesome.. just need more people.. invite people as well.. just let me know how many so i can get enough food going. =)


----------

